# Text Editor Icons are Blank



## browneyesvictim (Oct 10, 2017)

*Text Editor Icons Blank*

It appears there is something up with the text editor in that the menu icons do not display. However if you hold your cursor over them you get the text pop-up that does identify what they are. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Also, just curious if there are other options for the text editor than the Plain Text Editor. TinyMCE or Atto would be great!

Please disregard if this has already been reported.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 10, 2017)

browneyesvictim
 Can you let me know what operating system and browser you are using?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm on Explorer 11 on Windows 7 Professional.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 11, 2017)

browneyesvictim
 I would like for you to try clearing the cache in IE 11 and see if the problem persists.

Here's some instructions in case you need it:

Open Internet Explorer 11.

On the right side of the browser, click the gear icon, also called the _Tools_ icon, followed by *Safety*, and finally *Delete browsing history...*.
_*Note*: Some alternative options for this include holding down both the Ctrl and Shift keys and then press the Del key or_ if you have the Menu bar enabled, you can click *Tools* and then *Delete browsing history...*
In the _Delete Browsing History_ window that appears, _uncheck_ all options _except_ the one labeled *Temporary Internet files and website files.*
Click the *Delete* button at the bottom of the window.
The _Delete Browsing History_ window will go away.
Once your cursor returns to normal, or the "finished deleting" message appears at the bottom of the screen, the job is complete.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 11, 2017)

Done. Fresh reboot too. Still same.


----------

